# Any front-wheelers around here?



## 2226 (Mar 6, 2005)

Any 5K/1C/2C front-wheel drive machines around these forums? Or am I the only one stuck in a country where a quattro version never existed.


----------



## ikonwun (Oct 26, 2002)

audi 5000 s fwd and a stick... just fixed it


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a 1990 audi 200 Turbo FWD auto slush box. 
:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## 2226 (Mar 6, 2005)

Same bugger I "have". Thought I'd find out who runs these as it is my 10th anniversary of not driving it or seeing it in one piece. :-D

Slush box bust the seal between diff and gear housing. Still managed another 30,000 miles on it before it gave up the ghost. Can't believe someone traded me a fully functional 016 'UW' manual gearbox for it.

I could so kick VW/Audi's butt for only selling this machine as FWD and auto over here. "who'd need quattro and a manual gearbox?"  :thumbdown:

Anyone even planning something special with their FWD machines?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24888


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

****in spam:thumbdown:


----------

